# Aspect Ratio Function Query LR6



## Eightysevens (Nov 5, 2015)

I have used LR4 for years, but recently began using LR6. There are a some changes that I am not sure are bugs.

1. If I change aspect ratio to, for example, 16:9, the new aspect ratio fits flush to the edge of the image (as in LR4). But if I then further change the aspect ratio, for example, to 16:10, the new aspect ratio downsizes, not expanding to fit the image edge (as it would normally in LR4). This means I either have to drag the image aspect ratio to fit the image, or, the faster option, reset the aspect ratio & start the adjustment process again.

This just adds time to my work flow. Is it a bug? If not, what is the reasoning behind this retarded functionality?

2. Sometimes after I have made adjustments to an image & desire to move onto the next image in my workflow, the direction buttons on the keyboard have been disabled, & I have to re-engage the mouse pointer on the image to regain this keyboard control functionality.

3. Gradient filters also have a changed function: If I set up a custom filter & drag it across an image, then further tweaking the filter, the new tweaks (temporarily) update the custom filter if I drag across a second, rather than the second filter debasing to the original custom set filter.

Are there settings which I have not yet discovered which can rectify these situations?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 5, 2015)

The crop one's not a bug - it stays entered on the current crop - but if you prefer the old behaviour, hold down the Alt key while selecting the alternative crop ratio.

Do you perhaps have a tool (like crop) open when you try to move to the next image?  What if you Ctrl arrow?


----------



## Eightysevens (Nov 5, 2015)

Victoria Bampton said:


> The crop one's not a bug - it stays entered on the current crop - but if you prefer the old behaviour, hold down the Alt key while selecting the alternative crop ratio.
> 
> Do you perhaps have a tool (like crop) open when you try to move to the next image?  What if you Ctrl arrow?




Thanks Victoria for the 'alt' key tip with cropping.

I've found that, for example, when I copy settings or delete an image, the arrow keys are disabled, which requires initiating the mouse pointer on the image, or image border to re-enable them. But yes, ctrl arrow works.

I guess both these methods require extra hot-keying than previously for some reason. They worked perfectly well before.

Now I just need to find out how to prevent the gradient filter sliders from updating themselves...


----------



## Eightysevens (Nov 5, 2015)

Victoria Bampton said:


> The crop one's not a bug - it stays entered on the current crop - but if you prefer the old behaviour, hold down the Alt key while selecting the alternative crop ratio.
> 
> Do you perhaps have a tool (like crop) open when you try to move to the next image?  What if you Ctrl arrow?



Hi Victoria, I tried holding the 'alt' key while choosing a different ratio, but this only makes the ratio options window disappear. I tried 'ctrl', but this has no noticeable effect either.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 7, 2015)

That's odd. Can you confirm which update you're using (e.g. 6.0, 6.1, 6.1.1, 6.2, 6.2.1) and I'll try to replicate the problem.  Alt should work!


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 7, 2015)

The Alt key option works OK on Windows 10, using LRCC.....but when using Alt you have to keep the mouse key (or tablet pen, I assume) held down while moving down to select the aspect ratio, i.e. the pop-up aspect ratio list does not stay visible unless you keep that mouse key held down. Unlike the "normal" selection, where the aspect ratio list stays visible once you have clicked (and released) on the aspect ratio arrows.

I would think that might be the issue that 87s is seeing, and might be considered a bug.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 9, 2015)

Good to know, thanks Jim. Yes, I'd call that bug too.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 9, 2015)

OK, have submitted a bug report.


----------



## Eightysevens (Nov 9, 2015)

Sorry for the delayed response, but my monitor died & I have only just gotten a replacement.

Thank you for your time & troubleshooting in my absence.

I have figured out that clicking 'new' will default the gradient sliders to the custom setting when applying a 2nd filter, this was not necessary in LR4, all that was required previously was to add the 2nd filter with the mouse tool & the sliders would automatically default to the custom setting. Hence the new version slows workflow slightly.

Also, did you find out whether the disabling of the direction keys in certain circumstances as I described above is a bug? Or is it another occasion where an action (ctrl or mouse click to re-enable them) has been added to workflow?

And thanks Jim for tip of holding down the mouse to select a new aspect ratio without it shrinking.

Is LR 6 all about adding actions to perform functions? I would've thought streamlining would have been the prerogative...


----------

